# Article in the sun this morning



## Tamsin (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi All,

I have just spotted this article in the sun this morning it is sick.

A DOG was filmed being beaten and kicked in a sickening attack  by a girl aged TWELVE. 
The schoolgirl was seen kneeing, slapping and stamping on stunned springer spaniel Jasper in the 13-minute film.

She whipped him with his lead, then stood on his tail with one leg while kicking him with the other.

You need Flash Player 8 or higher to view video content with the ROO Flash Player. Click here to download and install it.

The girl is seen kicking the pup 14 times, kneeing it 26 times and hitting it with its lead eight times. She slaps it 17 times and stamps on it ten times.

Last night Jaspers owner Ray Green, in his 60s, choked back tears after seeing the horrific film. Mr Green, who uses a mobility scooter, had let the girl  the daughter of a close pal  take the 18-month-old dog for walks.

But after seeing the video he said she would never walk Jasper again.

Mr Green, of Keighley, West Yorks, said: Ive seen enough.

I cant believe it. Jasper is a playful thing and is well-treated.

She was supposed to be teaching him to walk on a lead. What she did is not right. I am really shocked.

The girls family were stunned when they saw the video  and revealed they had thought that she was an animal lover. The family has a cat  and had planned to buy the girl a puppy.

Her stunned dad shook his head in disbelief after seeing the film with Mr Green and said: I dont understand where this has come from.

She loves animals. She walks a few peoples dogs. A man down the road said shed end up a vet.

Shell not be getting a dog now. I cant believe what I have just seen.

He said he would be talking at length to his daughter  who he said would be grounded. The attack was filmed by a neighbour in a field near his home. The neighbour, who asked not to be named, said he filmed it as evidence after seeing previous abuse.

He said: Id seen her jerk his lead before but nothing like this. I couldnt believe it. It looked like torture.

The dog was cowering. It tried to defend itself but she just punched it hard. She should be banned from having a pet for at least ten years.

In a few years she might be a babysitter and who knows what she might do. I couldnt believe it was able to walk after all she had put it through.

It must have been bruised all over. I hope the authorities take some action.

Here is the link if anyone wants to see the full thing Sickest girl in Britain | The Sun |News


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I have just watched the video and i can tell you now its brought tears to my eyes.What an EVIL little b*tch.If that was one of my kids i can honestly say i would have knocked 7 bails of Sh*t out of them.And the way i saw it,she looked like she was looking around to make sure nobody was watching.She needs locking up.*


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OMG!...what a horrible little ****!.. her parents should hang there heads in shame!!! grrrrrr i am so angry at this!! poor dog .....


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

She needs locked up for the safety of other animals and probably children to 
If one of my boys did this I would disown them 
Horrific cruelty, god knows what else she has made this poor dog endure


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

Awwww i feel sick!!!
That was probly one of the worst things i have ever seen in my life!!

My neice is 12 and if that were her id kill her!!

She needs a good beating herself the evil evil B*$~H!!!!!

GGGGGGGrrrrrrrrr. im so angry!:mad5:


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

i would gladly do time if anyone did that to my dog.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

What a little B**CH!!!!!! 

Her parents should be ashamed of themselves. Just a 'grounding'?! She should be locked up and banned from ever keeping animals!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Marcia said:


> What a little B**CH!!!!!!
> 
> Her parents should be ashamed of themselves. Just a 'grounding'?! She should be locked up and banned from ever keeping animals!


Sterilize her as well - preferably without anesthetic! If she can treat animals like that what could she be capable of doing to children!


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sterilize her as well


Love it

but I still think that would be too kind.

she must not be right in the head.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

tinamary said:


> Love it
> 
> but I still think that would be too kind.
> 
> she must not be right in the head.


She def can't be right in the head for doing whats shes done ut:


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Justice for Jasper, join the facebook group!

Log in | Facebook


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

Joined and invited loads of people


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I've joined


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

This is...there are turely no words to describe how I feel regarding this. Although I agree with the person who suggested for her to be sterilized such a person should not be ever allowed to breed.



> The family has a cat - and had planned to buy the girl a puppy.


I sincerely feverntly wish that they do *not* buy this twisted individual a puppy after her behaviour.

I mean, she stood on the poor animal's tail too.

I feel so sorry for the cat...

I wish the Jasper had bitten her, that may have taught her something but probably would not. What an uneducated yob.

*Edit:* Also would like to add; that I hope that she is either punished as in go to jail or a high fine or no keeping animals for ten years. Although, personally I am hoping for jail time. This child has no respect, I would like to see what she does with her fellows.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

As this is an act of cruelty ,I would have thought prosecution via RSPCA would be immenient.

The video evidence is there,for all to see what a vile ,twisted child she is ,and even her father said she would be "grounded"(big deal!!!!!)
Lets all hold our breath waiting for them to take action???!!!!

Because ,if they don't this will send a clear signal to every adolesent of the same ilk ,that actually they can do these things and get away with it ,possibly progressing to nastier assaults or worse.

My grandson is only 2 yrs younger ,being grounded would be the least of his worries !!!,but then again he was taught to respect animals and his elders etc.

So RSPCA WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO??????


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

poshmog said:


> As this is an act of cruelty ,I would have thought prosecution via RSPCA would be immenient.
> 
> The video evidence is there,for all to see what a vile ,twisted child she is ,and even her father said she would be "grounded"(big deal!!!!!)
> Lets all hold our breath waiting for them to take action???!!!!
> ...


omg I think who ever filmed it is just as sick i couldn't have filmed it sorry but would have punched her light's out and taken the dog away from her


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

christine c said:


> omg I think who ever filmed it is just as sick i couldn't have filmed it sorry but would have punched her light's out and taken the dog away from her


I'm sorry and horrified this act of cruelty has been carried out by anyone, let alone a 12 year old girl. But I am pleased it was filmed. Otherwise this 'not right in the head' girl would have gotten away with it and who knows how many other animals would have suffered from her cruelty. At least now her face is know and has been shamed. 
However, saying that I wish the person filming had filmed for a shorter period of time. Then gone and stopped the girl from such down right unacceptable behaviour. 
As for the girl, she would appear to have anger management problems or something similar. Imo treatment to help her and education in how animals should be treated is the way forward.


----------



## stefow (Mar 10, 2009)

i have just watched the vid and could not belive it!!!!! 
How a 12 year old girl could do that is unbelivable!!!! 
it is just horrible and the owner of the dog trusted this girl to take him for walks it brought tears to my eyes its just sick and i really hope she gets some sort of punishment as she is 12 i dont know how that works??


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

doggiesgalore said:


> I'm sorry and horrified this act of cruelty has been carried out by anyone, let alone a 12 year old girl. But I am pleased it was filmed. Otherwise this 'not right in the head' girl would have gotten away with it and who knows how many other animals would have suffered from her cruelty. At least now her face is know and has been shamed.
> However, saying that I wish the person filming had filmed for a shorter period of time. Then gone and stopped the girl from such down right unacceptable behaviour.
> As for the girl, she would appear to have anger management problems or something similar. Imo treatment to help her and education in how animals should be treated is the way forward.


Yeah, apparently the guy filmed it for 13 minutes.... surely filming it for just a tiny bit of that amount of time would've been sufficient for use as evidence against her? He could've gone to intervieine, but I don't think he's a sick as that horrible child for one minute.


----------



## Leena (Apr 12, 2009)

I can´t make myself watch that video... 

Leena


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

i have posted on the other thread, but words do fail me. I have joined and got 100 of my friends to join too.

I have a 24 month old son, who knows it isn't right to hurt another person/animal. I would kill her if she was my daughter, grounded, what a joke. She needs a custodial sentence of some sort, this cannot be allowed to be forget.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

No sorry can't get my head around the filming part How could you stand there and film it and do NOTHING FOR THAT POOR BOY sorry i couldn't i want to as young as she is punch her lite's out but sorry the pratt that filmed it as well need's a beating!:mad5:


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Didn't watch the video - couldn't bear too. What a nasty nasty piece of work!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

But if he hadn't filmed it, then there would be no evidence. And then she would get away with doing it again and again. And she probably would have been bought a puppy, and what would she do to it?

It's good the guy filmed her. But maybe he didn't need to for quite so long!

If it was me I'd have filmed for like a minute or so. 5 at the most to get her on camera. Then I'm not going to say on here what I would have done but if it had been my son he would be getting FAR worse than a grounding.
She should never be alowed pets. 

And yeah, her parents must be ashamed- but where did she learn to be so cruel in the 1st place?! What kind of upbringing makes a child behave like that? There must be something seriously wrong somewhere. I hope she gets the punishent she deserves, but also the help her and her family need.

And I hope the owner and the poor dog have recovered.

xx


----------

